# Chronic chest pain?



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Does anyone else have chronic chest pain? I have it in the chest and back (in between my shoulder blades). Have had a echo, stress test and cardiac cath all negative but still have the chest pain and discomfort. Lately it has been unrelenting and the fatigue is overwhelming. The docs say whatever it is it isn't my heart. I am at my wits end with this. I am so tired of being tired.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jen, Hello. The chronic chest pain and tightness you feel is probably caused by anxiety - stress. My hubby just recently experienced that. He said it felt like "pressure" and a tight feeling in the chest and upper back. He almost past out at work. Spent the night in ICU and had extensive tests to rule out his heart (he had a mild heart attack 6 years ago and needed 2 by-passes). Tests came back normal. Come to find out, it's anxiety. He has a high-stress job and after this latest "scare" he decided to "step down". He's still working full time, but the Board has hired two new guys to take over the job--he will stay on for a while to help the transition and for special projects, etc. Anxiety and/or stress can do some mighty crazy things to the body. I also get very anxious about things and I can just feel my chest and upper back tightening up. In fact, my whole body gets tense when I'm under a lot of stress. And then I feel depressed and I can't concentrate. I hate those times. Everyone reacts differently to jobs and everyday factors. Hubby's Doctor put him on Serzone to help with the anxiety attacks. Perhaps you could benefit from an anti-anxiety type med. Hope this helps. Take care. ------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2000)

Hi Jen!I read that sometimes pain in the chest will seem like a heart attack but in fact it is our most favoirte friend, fibro. joy. Whatever it really is, be sure and see your dr.If he won't help you, then find someone else who will. It is awful to be told that you will have to learn to live with a certain amount of pain and be turned away. If you live close to your state capitol you might find some better doctors at the University Hospital. Take care. JM


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Yes Jen---me too. Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

I also get chest pain..been through the gammet of tests for cardiac disease. only have a high cholesterol.So I guess again fibro is the culprit!sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Jen,One reason could be indigestion or acid reflux. Try taking tums when you have the chest pain, if they help then you could have acid reflux. Another reason could be that you need to see a chiropractor, if your back is out that could affect your chest also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

I find this thread extremely interesting! Chest pain has been a familiar symptom with me for around the same duration as I've had FM, yet no-one has linked the two. I've also been to A&E wards on quite a few occasions with heart scares and spent hours plugged into cardiac machinery and on every occasion it turns up fine with no sinister result.. (Co-incidentally I am having a gastroscopy done tomorrow to see if there's a hiatus hernia or anything like that.) The chest pains are very worrying when they come and they can instill a powerful sense of panic as one thinks that its going to be a heart attack. The description that you give Jen about the pain being between the shoulder blades in the back and the front is identical to my own experience. I too would be eager to hear anything from anyone who can shed more light on this.K


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

I too have had chronic chest pain that has scared the heck out of me. It is all centered around IBS and FIBRO. Severe IBS symptoms is the severe chest pain. I went to the Dr. several weeks ago, my chest inbetween my breast hurt so bad I could die. I thought bronchitis was setting in, sinuses etc are funning rampid in my household here lately. The Dr. said it was my IBS going into the diaphramg that was causing it and some IBSer's have this CONSTANTLY, day in and day out. Boy do I feel greatful!!! The pain finally went away in 2 days. Other times I can feel it as being gas, when the pain finally subsides I usually pass gas.Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

